# New 6ft tank coming



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

I am getting a 6x2x2 tank made for my outdoor undercover area. A wooden or steel stand cannot be used as this area gets hosed out.

So Besser Blocks it is....

I started building it today....still needing around 15 blocks to complete, but as it is so far


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Another tank  You've already got me green with envy over your beautiful tanks, now you're getting another 6 footer, that's just not fair! :hand: An advantage of living down under I suppose; we couldn't have outside tanks over here - even with a tank heater, they'd freeze over!


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Actually there will be 2 new tanks delivered, the 6ft and a custom 5ft lol

It can get cold (0 or below) here but water doesn't usually freeze solid. I wont be running a heater in the 6ft.


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

6 more blocks picked up today, approx 9 to go

Then i gotta get some builders plastic or a small amount of pond liner to put between the blocks and the board


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

What will you be keeping in them? (I'm guessing goldies in the 6'?)


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Was going to keep goldies in the 6ft, not anymore. Sadly i lost the pond of goldies to a predator of some type, left me their heads only  I'm thinking a feral cat...heartbroken!

Now i am thinking of planting it and adding local natives. I'll do a trial creek/river run and see what rainbows etc i can find.

The 5ft was going to be for some ranchu, but i am desparately in need of a peppermint bn growout tank


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

So picked up another 12 blocks, i think that will do the job. I also picked up some builder film, this will be wrapping around the ply and under where the ply rest against the blocks to keep moisture out

I am going to paint the blocks lol i think it will look tidier.

Will update with a pic once all painted and ready for the tank itself


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, sorry to hear about your goldies


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, very upsetting 

Finished the stand finally


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks good  Also sorry about your goldies  But how nice to have rainbows in your local waterways!


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Updates

The tank arrived at the end of January









Didnt get around to starting to set it up until mid Febuary









As it is currently. 10 Crimson spotted rainbows and 4 glass perch. The tank is not finished yet


















One of the rainbows, they are starting to colour up some


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

The outdoor 6ft native tank, plants are growing quite well considering it is running low light


----------

